# Phragmipedium Elfin's Ruby



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 19, 2017)

This cross is Phrag. besseae x Phrag. Jerry Dean Fischer


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice!!! Very close to Jason Fischer.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 19, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice!!! Very close to Jason Fischer.



Right! Pretty close relative, just a little bit more sargentianum and less besseae.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 19, 2017)

Good color on that, how big is the plant? Looks compact.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 19, 2017)

Very very nice!
David


----------



## eaborne (Jan 19, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow!! Love it!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 19, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Good color on that, how big is the plant? Looks compact.



It is a frist flowering seedling, it should get bigger in a year or two..


----------



## brasphrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice color! Pouch and staminode resembles sargentianum.


----------



## eteson (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice cross!

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2017)

Ruby is the perfect name and description...love that deep, deep red.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2017)

Gorgeous red.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice red but it looks like a Dick C. Is it much larger?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 28, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice red but it looks like a Dick C. Is it much larger?



I will say more like Phrag. Jason Fischer, the size is good but it still a first flowering seedling...


----------

